

How To Work With CSV files Like Two-Dimensional Arrays? - yiedyie
http://stackoverflow.com/q/18012440/1577343

======
minimaxir
A high-level way for Python is to use pandas. _pandas.read_csv_ does a good
job of parsing CSV files, and you can access a cell in data frame _df_ with
_df.iloc[x,y]_

